# hcg levels after salpingectomy? how long do you remain pregnant?



## bealra (Dec 3, 2009)

I had a salpingectomy 14 days ago and was hoping someone can advise me on how long it should take for my hormone levels to return to zero? I am a little worried as i thought it would only be about a week following removal of the tube but this isnt the case. tests are still showing positive - does anyone know if this is normal?

thanks x


----------



## Ambition (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi bealra

I'm so sorry to hear about your salpinectomy. I had the same thing at Christmas. Unfortunately i didn't carry on testing so I can't tell you when my levels dropped, except to say that I had acupuncture which I think helped and AF arrived two weeks after the operation. So for me it was very quick. It could be worth you giving your hospital or doctor a call to check? I think it may also depend on how high your levels were before the operation. Mine were at 5000 to give you something to go on.

Good luck


----------



## bealra (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for replying bubbles. Since I put the question on i rang the hospital and as I had very high levels of HCG before the op - 11000 they were not surprised it is taking a while to come out of my system. I am sorry to hear about your salpingectomy too and your previous history from your signature - this sure can be a cruel world hey. We will get there eventually - fingers crossed for you. What route are you going down next - do they know why you have miscarried in the past?

bealra x


----------

